

Automating xkcd Diagrams: Transforming Serious to Funny - soofy
http://blog.wolfram.com/2012/10/05/automating-xkcd-diagrams-transforming-serious-to-funny/
Use math and programming to turn serious scientific diagrams into humorous hand-drawn-like sketches. Even online app to try it.
======
dbaupp
xkcd-style graphs in your language:

\- Mathematica: [http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/11350/xkcd-
st...](http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/11350/xkcd-style-graphs)

\- Matlab: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12701841/xkcd-style-
graph...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12701841/xkcd-style-graphs-in-
matlab)

\- R: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12675147/how-can-we-
make-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12675147/how-can-we-make-xkcd-
style-graphs-in-r)

\- TeX: [http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/74878/create-xkcd-
sty...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/74878/create-xkcd-style-
diagram-in-tex)

I've really enjoyed all these questions! Thanks to the original asker. The TeX
ones are especially neat because they are a vector graphic, no image
distortion involved.

~~~
celias
matplotlib: <https://github.com/matplotlib/matplotlib/pull/1329>

------
JGM564
This also links to an interesting article describing how to create an xkcd
self referential chart.

<http://blog.wolfram.com/2010/09/07/self-description/>

------
grakic
I would love to see this in the next CERN ATLAS presentation slides. Someone
should ping Fabiola Gianotti ;)

------
mulligan
When will wolfram alpha do this for me?

~~~
taliesinb
We already have a framework that can do this kind of thing -- see
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=blur+plot+of+sin(x)> \-- but because of
our release schedule, it'll take around 2 weeks for the xkcd code to make it
to production.

~~~
snprbob86
s/blur/xkcd/

<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=xkcd+plot+of+sin(x)>

I'll be back in two weeks to click that link :-)

